# Desert  Winter-Spring



## imp (Dec 23, 2015)

My wife heard it's wings; with my poor hearing, I have no prayer of hearing that, even with my hearing aids! I always thought these little guys all went to Central America to winter. There are not great numbers of them, but enough to remind us of the fragileness of their existence.   imp


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 23, 2015)

Love little hummingbirds, don't see many in my yard, but I see some in the mountain areas where we camp, they're attracted to the red taillights on the truck.  Pretty flowers there Imp, remind me of Honeysuckles we used to taste as kids.  Here's a nice online pic of a hummingbird.


----------

